#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco

## Sergiogoma

Amigos do Under, boa tarde a todos. Possuo 2 switchs cisco 2960, um dele consigo conectar normalmente via rede local, sem a necessidade de console, já o outro me pede usuário e senha, já tente vários testes/botão mode, sem sucesso. Consigo o acesso normal via console, mas via rede/não consigo. Devido mesmo ficar em prédio/torre, configurar o acesso pela porta LAN, para monitoramento dos rádios ligado no mesmo. 
Se alguém puder dar uma luz,
Agradeço muito.

Enviado via XT1040 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## lleonardo

E como você está tentando conectar? É por telnet?

----------


## Sergiogoma

Amigo, estou a conectar pela LAN normal/
IP local 10.0.XXX.134
Já o segundo cisco consigo conectar
IP local 10.0.XXX.135
Obrigado.

Enviado via XT1040 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## lleonardo

E por console, você tem acesso? Se tiver, entre no switch e em modo de configuração privilegiada dê o comando show run e poste aqui pra ver se consigo de ajudar

----------


## Conectiva

Ola Amigo é perfeitamente normal ocorrer isso. pedir a senha para acesso telnet via IP.
Oque pode esta acontecendo é que o acesso via console esta com user sem senha se não tiver vc nem consegue acesso.


faça assim...
acesso o roteador VIA CONSOLE e inclua um senha para seu acesso remoto telnet.




enable
cont t
enable secret (seu usuario) password (sua senha)
line vty 0 4
password (digite sua senha para modo privilegiado)


Se quiser descobrir a senha basta copiar o senha apos o comando show runn no inicio do texto, e la no final na VTY. e utilize algum software disponível de descriptografar, pode usar o Getpass que é muito bom. só jogar no google e achar um site confiável para baixar.


Se achar mais facio reconfigurar tudo do zero, basta digitar erase nvram all e configurar tudo denovo incluindo a senha nova. 
PS: Se não colocar user e senha esquece o acesso remoto. não vai abrir.


abç,
Boa sorte

----------


## Sergiogoma

lleronardo/Conectiva
Consigo sim via Console.
Vou Printar a postar as telas.
Mais tarde faço isso. Obrigado.

Enviado via XT1040 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Sergiogoma

Bom dia senhores.
Seguindo as orientações e dicas suas consegui sanar meu problema, deu certo.
Obrigado!

Enviado via XT1040 usando UnderLinux App

----------

